# Kindle Fire ADB and Android-Studio

## Derek52

I am an android programmer. I use android-studio in the KDE Desktop(if this matter) on a dell laptop. I have successfully been able to connect my Samsung smartphone to the adb to run applications from android studio. However, I have now tried two different Kindle Fires and neither will connect. I tried using a 3 year old model and the newest model of the 7" non hd Kindle Fire. Using Android-Studio in Elementary OS i was able to use the older Kindle Fire without problems(I hadn't gotten the new one yet when I used that OS). Inside Gentoo the older Fire showed up in active devices for a moment, before disconnecting itself and never showing back up. The new Kindle fire didn't show up at all. I have set both of them to allow adb connections in Developers options, So i believe it's a kernel or software issue with my laptop, and I am hoping someone knows the kernel options I need to enable.

Thanks for reading.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I had the same problem with a device. To solve I've  followed this procedure.

----------

## Derek52

Thank you. Unfortunately I can't even get The kindle to be displayed in Lsusb. I have no problems with other android devices.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Derek52 wrote:*   

> Thank you. Unfortunately I can't even get The kindle to be displayed in Lsusb. I have no problems with other android devices.

 

when you plug your kindle, dmesg show something?

----------

## Derek52

No it does not.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Derek52 wrote:*   

> Inside Gentoo the older Fire showed up in active devices for a moment, before disconnecting itself and never showing back up.

 

If you see the device for a moment, you can try (before pluging the device) to launch

```
$ adb logcat
```

Do you see logs?

----------

